# SuSe 9.0 friert plötzlich ein - Absturz!



## splat (21. März 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

ich hab jetzt das Problem mit SuSe 9.0 das es sich nach einiger Zeit einfach aufhängt. Ich kann den Rechner über Nacht anlassen.. er läuft auch durch, aber sobald ich am nächsten Tag den Browser aufmache oder sei es xmms, dann hängt sich alles auf.. (Maus, Tastatur... nichts geht mehr). Manchmal passiert das schon unmittelbar nach der Benutzeranmeldung, ein anderes mal erst nachdem ich lange im Inet unterwegs war ein ein paar Programme am laufen hatte.. also sehr unregelmässig das Ganze.
Ich habe mir von anderen Leuten sagen lassen das es sich hier um ein Hardwareproblem/konflikt handelt. Aber ich kann mir nicht erklären welcher.. Naja, jedenfalls habe mein Bios resettet, Suse 9.0 installiert und nichts verändert. Gibt es irgendein Programm oder Skript das die Hardwarekomponenten "durchcheckt" oder mal richtig "ausreizt" damit man das Problem eingrenzen kann?

Hier mal mein System:

- Abit TH7-II Raid
- P4 Northwood 1600Mhz
- 512MB Infineon Rambus

- gforce fx 5600 (hatte auch schon mit meiner gf2 TI getestet)
- 3Com 3C905b (LAN)
- Realtek 8139 (DSL)
- SB Live

- LS-120 Floppy
- Pioneer DVD-106S
- Maxtor 80GB
- IBM Deskstar 80GB
- Maxtor 250GB

alle Platten befinden sich am HPT-370 Controller vom Board (U-DMA 100)

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe
Gruss, Marc


----------



## rbb (21. März 2004)

Ohne Fehlermeldungen oder Logfiles kann man nur raten.
Also rate ich einfach mal.
Hatte ein ähnliches Verhalten, weil die XF86Config nicht korrekt war.


----------



## splat (21. März 2004)

wo finde ich denn das logfile vom kompletten Bootvorgang?
sorry, bin noch nicht so lange dabei.. 

Die XF86Config habe ich mir mal angesehn, und hab soweit nichts entdeckt. Ich versuch die jetzt mal irgendwie noch vom andern PC runterzukriegen, damit ich sie dir zeigen kann, vielleicht entdeckst du ja etwas...

[edit]
so, hier die config....
XF86Config 
[/edit]

- Marc


----------



## Der-Checker (22. März 2004)

Hallo,
Wenn dein Linux ewig an den komischsten stellen abstürzt, dann solltest du den Fehler mal in der Hardware suchen. Oftmals ist ein defekter Speicher für solche Probleme verantwortlich.


----------



## splat (22. März 2004)

Ja, aber der Speicher ist es nicht. Hab den MemoryTest mal durchlaufen lassen und der hat mir keine Fehler angezeigt. Naja, ausgetauscht hab ich sie trotzdem mal. Oder gibt es noch andere Tools?

Bleiben ja eigentlich nur noch Mainboard und Cpu, aber dort habe ich keine möglichkeit für nen Austausch!  

könnte das auch passieren wenn er beim Bios Reset eine Option ZU niedrig setzt? AGP Aparture Size oder so.. Hatte immer so den Faustwert die Hälfte meines Arbeitsspeichers. Das setzt er ja auf das niedrigste - 4Mb. Oder ist das erstmal egal?

- Marc


----------



## splat (27. März 2004)

*Ursache gefunden!*

Hi, habe das Problem gefunden. Es lag wohl an meinem onboard Raid Controller (Highpoint Tech HPT370). Habe jetzt alle Platten abgehängt und SuSe 9.0 auf eine Platte am normalen IDE Anschluss (UDMA 33) installiert. Keine Probleme seit dem. Wenn ich jetzt den Raid Controller mit den anderen Platten wieder im Bios aktiviere dann hängt sich mein Linux wieder auf. Werd ich mir wohl mal den neusten Kernel drauf machen müssen so wie es aussieht..

Gruss, Marc


----------

